# calzone fatty ...



## love2"q" (Sep 20, 2009)

the family favorite fatty is an Italian fatty ...
being bored and wanting to smoke one night i remembered 
seeing a fatty wellington on here a while back ..
so i made a basic italian fatty with pizza sauce, ricotta cheese,
ham, pepperoni and plenty of mozz. cheese ...
then smoke as normal this was a couple hours over hickory ..
then i took out a pilsbury pizza crust .. unrolled it ..
more pizza sauce and cheese and bake (i know) at 350 for 
20 mins .. heres the qview ..


----------



## mrscruffles (Sep 20, 2009)

Damn! looks nice, good idea! How did it taste?


----------



## oneshot (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG, you baked it!!!!! It looks great, but you cheated....LMAO j/k...
Really good job and well deserving of points!!!!!!


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks good to me.  Nice job no matter which way you finished it.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 20, 2009)

now that looks gooooood!


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have seen this before awhile back and it's still a good idea too. You did a great job there Love2Q. I like the cheese oozing in the cut shot.


----------



## love2"q" (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks eveeryone ... 
it tasted great ... the wife really liked it ..


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks Great to me...


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 20, 2009)

You beat me to it, but congrats on a tasty FATTY. I think your ingredients would have outdone mine anyway. Looking forward to seeing more of your great creations.


----------

